# Knife/Trowel Storage



## SlimPickins

So lately I've been starting to think about an effective way to store my knives and trowels.

At the present moment, nearly all my crap is in a big rubbermaid bin, with a few pans in the bottom, one pan for bigger knives (5"-14"), and another for all the little odds and ends (1", 2", margin trowels, pointing trowels, etc), the hawk stands up on one side with two trowels on either side of the handle, and then a sh!tpile of miscellaneous junk in there to boot (box of Johnson sandpaper, sanding blocks, making tape, paper, mesh, fiba-fuse, caulk, screwdrivers, 5-in-1, green scrubby thing, paint brush(duster), good lord that's a lot of junk and I'm sick of cleaning it out).

I'm thinking of building a smaller box with slots in the top so all the knives will fit, and then a long box on the side that will fit the 4 pans so I can actually use any of them without having to dump stuff out if I need one of the lesser used ones.

Do any of you have creative solutions to this problem that you wouldn't mind posting photos of?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Your bored again, aren't you slim:whistling2:

here's what we use :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Your bored again, aren't you slim
> here's what we use


Honestly, I'm way too busy to even be considering building something to organize all my crap, but I'm a bit of a pack-rat when it comes to tools. I like your fancy storage boxes mister....maybe I'll incorporate them into my design:no::laughing:


----------



## fr8train

2buck, Slim can't use one of those. Didn't you know that in this country it is illegal to use a milk crate for anything other than transporting milk! :whistling2: I'm serious. People have received fines for just that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

fr8train said:


> 2buck, Slim can't use one of those. Didn't you know that in this country it is illegal to use a milk crate for anything other than transporting milk! :whistling2: I'm serious. People have received fines for just that.


Then quit transporting your whacky tabaccy in them, and you won't get any more fines Fr8train :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

I made this, 14years ago, Should be good for another 14 :thumbsup: Making a knife spaced block is easy, Cut your ply to desired size, Get a pack of washers and 4 long bolts, drill holes in the corners of the ply, Then start threading them together, bolts, then ply, then washers, then ply and so on then bolt it together, This could fit into one of your plastic crates, Dont put your knifes in damp or the wood will start to mould up, Or varnish the ply first, Easy Slim :yes:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Your bored again, aren't you slim:whistling2:
> 
> here's what we use :thumbup:


That's my preferred method as well, except that I strung a wire through some upper holes towards one end, then looped it down and strung it through holes near the bottom. I lean a backup 12" against the wires and stand my larger blades in the created cavity.

Next innovation will maybe be tying something like a piece of cardboard to the wires to form a barrier that won't fall over if I remove some knives, or running another wire alongside the 1st wire and using the created slot to slip something like a knife or piece of cardboard down into it.

Or using something like wires for creating a divider more down the middle of the box, I might stand my larger knives up in there, and use one created cavity on one side for my smaller knives, and the other created cavity on the other said for the other 20% of the tools that I use 80% of the time.


----------



## chris

brings back memories.... nice box


----------



## cdwoodcox

It is time for a new tote plus it normally isn't this messy. Usually I line the knifes up biggest to smallest 14'' sits sideways on one side pans on the other side you even have room for your drill and wand. I have been contemplating lining the bottom with styrofoam or some other material just to add some more protection to knife blades.


----------



## Checkers

cdwoodcox said:


> It is time for a new tote plus it normally isn't this messy. Usually I line the knifes up biggest to smallest 14'' sits sideways on one side pans on the other side you even have room for your drill and wand. I have been contemplating lining the bottom with styrofoam or some other material just to add some more protection to knife blades.


How are knife sales going? You look like an effing salesman lol.

I'll post a photo of my setup today, it's a more professional approach. I stick to light and fast.


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> I made this, 14years ago, Should be good for another 14 :thumbsup: Making a knife spaced block is easy, Cut your ply to desired size, Get a pack of washers and 4 long bolts, drill holes in the corners of the ply, Then start threading them together, bolts, then ply, then washers, then ply and so on then bolt it together, This could fit into one of your plastic crates, Dont put your knifes in damp or the wood will start to mould up, Or varnish the ply first, Easy Slim :yes:


Yeah, this is is a lot like what I was thinking, with minor differences. Thanks for the tip on wet knives....I hadn't thought of that. Now I have a reason to use a bunch of that 1/4" vinyl I have in the garage 





cdwoodcox said:


> It is time for a new tote plus it normally isn't this messy. Usually I line the knifes up biggest to smallest 14'' sits sideways on one side pans on the other side you even have room for your drill and wand. I have been contemplating lining the bottom with styrofoam or some other material just to add some more protection to knife blades.


Your box is a lot like mine, except mine isn't so beat up and apparently we "organize" a little differently.

Mainly, I'm tired of trying to jam knives in where they don't want to go at the end of the day, or hunting for knives, or getting all the way across the house to find that I grabbed the wrong one, or finding that the blade on a longer knife is bent, or starting to skim and finding a ding in my best trowel because the road is hemorrhoid highway.


----------



## moore

The larger Fat max would be better for the hanging tools.


----------



## Captain Drywall

i like to keep my knives scattered, this way i can always find one. ah, here's one in my back yard. Here's a few in the back of the truck. some in the garage. I keep a layer of lose papers over the ones in the truck so they can't be seen by people passing by. Look, i found a quarter. Half hour later i find that window tool. kool.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Captain Drywall said:


> i like to keep my knives scattered, this way i can always find one. ah, here's one in my back yard. Here's a few in the back of the truck. some in the garage. I keep a layer of lose papers over the ones in the truck so they can't be seen by people passing by. Look, i found a quarter. Half hour later i find that window tool. kool.


 Me too Captain,,,, I used to be anal about em, but since I got into tools,,, I keep em spread out bout like you do. I do keep a pan(advance's pan btw) behind the seat of the truck with a 5,8,10,12 for the rare time I have to use em. I gave the advance knives to my stepson(think 2buckjr here) cause i make him do all the work,,, i just run the tools. He loves them knives btw


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> The larger Fat max would be better for the hanging tools.


Yeah, my hanging tools are in a big box like that, with wheels. Can't remember the name of the company that make it but I got it at K-mart 10 years ago....still kickin' too:thumbsup:

As for the guys that keep knives scattered, I wait until I'm working to do that, then I can get some exercise running around the job looking for that misplaced 8":laughing:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> The larger Fat max would be better for the hanging tools.


Whats goin on moore, Your truck looks tidy, Are you feeling ok :whistling2:


----------



## moore

http://www.lowes.com/pd_352331-355-BTST28001_4294857661+4294825632+4294965640_40_?productId=3387826&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Tool%2BStorage%2BWorkbenches_4294857661%2B4294825632%2B4294965640_40_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_quantity_sold%7C1&facetInfo=Nicholson%20Saw|Stanley
I plan on getting 3 of these .. That should take care of most everything for me. Water proof..


----------



## cdwoodcox

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, this is is a lot like what I was thinking, with minor differences. Thanks for the tip on wet knives....I hadn't thought of that. Now I have a reason to use a bunch of that 1/4" vinyl I have in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> Your box is a lot like mine, except mine isn't so beat up and apparently we "organize" a little differently.
> 
> Mainly, I'm tired of trying to jam knives in where they don't want to go at the end of the day, or hunting for knives, or getting all the way across the house to find that I grabbed the wrong one, or finding that the blade on a longer knife is bent, or starting to skim and finding a ding in my best trowel because the road is hemorrhoid highway.


 What kind of highway? Isn't their a back road you could take anything to avoid those.:icon_cry:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Checkers said:


> How are knife sales going? You look like an effing salesman lol.
> 
> I'll post a photo of my setup today, it's a more professional approach. I stick to light and fast.


 How much more professional can a knife box be. I have any knife I would ever need in there. It really is cleaner and more organized than that usually. 

I was thinking of applying a styrofoam bottom so the knifes were a little protected.


----------



## gotmud

Hey cd, how do you like the sheetrock matrix knifes? I need to start replacing some of mine. I have mainly hyde and wallboard right now, I have a old hyde 4 and 6 that I would kill someone over if they were lost or stolen. I am thinking about matrix, advance and I have heard a lot about ricks knifes, but I'm not even sure where to buy those.


----------



## moore

gotmud said:


> Hey cd, how do you like the sheetrock matrix knifes? I need to start replacing some of mine. I have mainly hyde and wallboard right now, I have a old hyde 4 and 6 that I would kill someone over if they were lost or stolen. I am thinking about matrix, advance and I have heard a lot about ricks knifes, but I'm not even sure where to buy those.


http://www.hardmansystems.com/products/:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

cdwoodcox said:


> What kind of highway? Isn't their a back road you could take anything to avoid those.:icon_cry:


It's just the road to the job I'm currently working on....main highway for the first 45 minutes, and then the last 15 minutes is a dirt road that's more like giant cobblestones. I have to rearrange my interior when I get home I was so excited for only one more week on the job, and now it looks like they want to finish the huge basement too


----------



## mudslingr

fr8train said:


> 2buck, Slim can't use one of those. Didn't you know that in this country it is illegal to use a milk crate for anything other than transporting milk! :whistling2: I'm serious. People have received fines for just that.



It's the same here ! Used to feel like I was hiding 100lbs of coke while carrying that box around outside. Had to keep it hidden.
Never heard of anyone getting nailed for it though. There are warnings right on the crates usually. Used to buy one off the milkman for $5.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Whats goin on moore, Your truck looks tidy, Are you feeling ok :whistling2:


Your just jealous cause I have more taping knives than you :tt2::tt2:and a bigger hawk..:yes:


----------

